# Vagabonds Car Show In Lancaster, Pa



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Saturday May 13th (rain date Sunday the 14th ), the Vagabonds who are a local classic hot rod car club is having a huge car show at the Lancaster General Hospital Health campus on the Harrisburg Pike from 2-6 PM

This event benefits the Boy Scouts, MS society, and Hospice.

There will be all kinds of activities such as valve cover races, muffler tapping, model car contests etc.

There is no pre registration, and awards / trophies will be given in 9 different categories. They are hoping to show 500 cars. According to the news article, the first 300 who register will get a commemorative dash plaque and a t-shirt.

There will be vendors on hand selling items, as well as food vendors.

Although the club is a classic car club, all types of cars and motorcycles are welcome.

The Health campus is located off of route 30 In Lancaster PA at the Park City Mall exit(Harrisburg Pike). Coming from the east, exit at Park city mall and go right at top of exit ramp on Harrisburg Pike towards Landisville / MT. Joy. The health campus once you pass by the mall is the 2nd traffic light (approx. 1/2 mile) past Past City Mall.

Coming from the west Make a Left at the Park City Mall (Harrisburg Pike) exit at the off ramp make a left and follow the same directions above.

Registration will be done upon arrival. I am not sure if there is a registration fee or not, it did not list one in the newspaper. 

I plan to show that day.... I am always looking to see if there any other new GTO's. I have not seen any at the car shows I showed in last year.

Weather is supposed to be partly sunny / cloudy with showers possible. High of 66*.

I am not affiliated with this club, but thought I would pass this info along.


----------



## NikiVee (May 14, 2006)

I talked to you on Saturday about your 05 GTO. Very nice! I have an 04 GTO in addition to my 67 ProSteet and 72 Lemans Sport convertible.

Here are the pics I took on Saturday at the Car show. Enjoy! 

http://nikivee.fotki.com/car_shows_-_2006_season/vagabonds_super/


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Thanks! Yes I remember you. 

The pics look awesome, just awesome!!!!!!!!

Glad the rain held off. 

There were so many gorgeous cars and trucks. 

That show was very well organized and a big turn out.


----------

